# Another fly fishing help for Pensacola thread...



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

I'm camping at Ft. Pickens the last weekend in May before my charter trip on Monday. I am limited to wade/surf fishing. I would love to catch reds and trouts, and maybe some pompano from the beach. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd probably go out to the point at the pass, fish the sandbar. Or dig some sand fleas, look for a depression between the beach and 1st sandbar and try the pompano... g/l


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, CurDog. I will be fly fishing, and I have never been to the area, but I will have some sand flea flies!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

walk/wade the gulf side and point with polarized glasses....look for fish!!
reds and pompano!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Oh boy, a buddy just informed me what goes on in Pensacola during the last week of May. Dear God, why!? :wallbash:


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

What the heck goes on the last week?!?!?!??


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Apparently there's a major homosexual migration to Pensacola for some reason.


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

This is a curveball the fishing gods have never thrown me:joy:....oh well at least I bet we won't run into many on the fishing waters


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Chef of the sea said:


> This is a curveball the fishing gods have never thrown me:joy:....oh well at least I bet we won't run into many on the fishing waters


Supposedly where I plan on staying/fishing is one of the main hangouts.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

mrl0004 said:


> Supposedly where I plan on staying/fishing is one of the main hangouts.


online reservations?


----------



## Chef of the sea (May 11, 2015)

You could always come down perdido way and we could Throw some flies together. I have no idea what to do down there, but I'm pretty sure my mom doesn't tolerate such behavior


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Haha. Thanks for the invite. I think I'm going to stay there primarily for the fishing. Maybe I can rent a kayak to get away!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Pickens isn't bad with the gay holiday type deal... Now they are thick on the main beach and down past Portofino... Have good glasses on and walk the sand bars, you'll see fish. The point is a fun spot and there's always fish swimming through just waiting to eat some buck tail. 

Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

Walk out to the point, it's very fishy and wind permiting should be great for flycasting. 
Last year we got Spanish macks, a big spec, bluefish and a huge jack on lures. This year was slower with mostly ladyfish and big rays but we managed one slot red.
Lots of 3 to 4 foot sharks cruising in the pocket next to the sand bar.
We didn't fish at night but I bet bull reds are there for the taking if you're so inclined.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

mikez said:


> Walk out to the point, it's very fishy and wind permiting should be great for flycasting.
> Last year we got Spanish macks, a big spec, bluefish and a huge jack on lures. This year was slower with mostly ladyfish and big rays but we managed one slot red.
> Lots of 3 to 4 foot sharks cruising in the pocket next to the sand bar.
> We didn't fish at night but I bet bull reds are there for the taking if you're so inclined.


Thanks, man. Now when you guys say "the point" and "the sandbar", I am assuming those landmarks will be obvious and the only thing around that could be described as such. 

I am looking at renting a kayak for a few hours while I'm there, mainly to open up more fishable water and to keep me from walking around spooking everything from wading. 

With trout and reds on grass flats, you concentrate on the pot holes right?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Grass beds you'll find fish in holes and hiding in the grass sometimes see them just crying bed to bed looking for food. The point is basically the the east side of the pass. Sand bars are just shallow water you'll see them when walking the beach... You can was the sand bars, there about 2-4ft depending on how deep your walking out. Pickens has awesome grass flats behind the old bunkers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

FreeDiver said:


> Grass beds you'll find fish in holes and hiding in the grass sometimes see them just crying bed to bed looking for food. The point is basically the the east side of the pass. Sand bars are just shallow water you'll see them when walking the beach... You can was the sand bars, there about 2-4ft depending on how deep your walking out. Pickens has awesome grass flats behind the old bunkers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help. Fly fishing the salt is a new experience for me. I have only done it once before, and that was redfish in Grand Isle, LA. I could basically sight cast to cruising reds, but trout, pompano, etc. are all new and this is way different water.


----------



## HappyTime (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like alot of fun, I need to try that soon.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

As for fishing Grand Isle, I've never seen more redfish in my life. It's hard not to catch them there. 

The water:


























The spoils:


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

The point is the very end of the island where Pensacola Bay meets the Gulf. The sandbar is easily visible when you walk out there. There's a deep pocket on the Gulf side that holds bait.
Even when you can't see the game fish, you can see the dark clouds that are the schools of bait. Cast into those, ya never know what's lurking beneath.

I wouldn't worry about the folks coming down to practice their "alternative" life style. Some of our Massachusetts beaches are well known in that community. I don't mind fishing 'em. You just want to stay out of the dunes. No one will bother you, but you might see stuff...


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks, Mike. Are there grass flats on the bay side as well? Or will I need to venture over to Big Lagoon for that?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

mrl0004 said:


> As for fishing Grand Isle, I've never seen more redfish in my life. It's hard not to catch them there.
> 
> The water:
> 
> ...



I just fished grand isle a week ago, I was stuck in school and had the weekend to chase fish around, it was to rupiah to hit the surf so I waded some marsh I knew I wouldn't sink up to my ears in. Absolutely some of the most fun fishing you can do! I got into some good trout and spooked the only red in the area, the water water super high so it was hard hunting but still had fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

